# Cooktop color?



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

trust me, white looks bad after a while of use..... go with the black with stainless trim if you have stainless already.. or solid black.... white kind of "goes bad" over time compared to black in apperance


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

No question...go with the SS to match the other appliances.


----------

